

Make No Mistake: Mesosphere Is Going After OpenStack - preillyme
https://medium.com/@doitscherl/make-no-mistake-mesosphere-is-going-after-openstack-22d4f2733396

======
wmf
Good. OpenStack deserves more competition, especially from projects that
actually deliver.

Also, I suspect Mesos can run VMs if that's what customers want. Building a
full EC2-style IaaS on Mesos would be a lot of work, but I suspect customers
who adopt Mesos are more likely to be "cloud native" and thus less interested
in IaaS-style machine-like abstractions.

------
preillyme
Mesosphere stole the enterprise spotlight last week with the reveal of a
commercial offering that strings together various components from the open-
source ecosystem into a distributed data center operating system.

